# Does anyone have experience using Dust Wonder in Dogs?



## JuanaMPA (Jan 12, 2013)

My Boxer has a hanging lipoma that is leaking. Anyone ever use the Dust Wonder in your dogs? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would honestly just contact my vet and discuss surgery.


----------



## JuanaMPA (Jan 12, 2013)

I am already took her to the vet and it is MCT. She is 9 1/2 years old and the vet said that a surgery will accelerate her life spam, because it is already in her lymphoma glands. She have few tumors all over her body, but it is the only one that is leaking. It were diagnose as a fatty tumor years ago. It is the only one that hang. The others are close to the skin, like bumps.
I am planning to talk to the vet again. I have her in Antibiotics and Prednisone. Also in Tagamet and Benadryl.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have used Wonder Dust on my dogs, but ONLY on hotspots. I am sorry, I don't know what MCT is.


----------



## JuanaMPA (Jan 12, 2013)

Cancer :--sad:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------

